#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-04-14
<tepliy> Agafonov: как прошла встреча с Марком?
<Agafonov> нормально, только коротко и его затроллили вопросами про unity
<Agafonov> tepliy: ^^^
<tepliy> а народу много было? ну про unity этого следовало ожидать...
<Agafonov> человек 50
<tepliy> эх, счастливчики)))
<Agafonov> есть видео, я его поулучшаю и выложу
<tepliy> Agafonov: только хотел спросить)
<tepliy> ждем-с
#ubuntu-translators-ru 2013-04-11
<ubuntu631> здравствуйте
